# Catfish fun



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Had a big one on for a few minutes until it got in the river current this morning and broke off. It was a good fight, though. So, we tried another spot on the river and ended up with a 25" cat. It fought as good as the one I lost but this one didn't get away!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Good for you. Great recovery.


----------

